# Thinking out loud.



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

So this is my current setup. My first thought is to get a 70" LED to replace the 42"
The 70" will fit perfectly on the wall filling the space on the sides.
I have also always had a projector in mind but my screen size will be limited
to 70". Does it make sense to get a projector for a 70" screen?

If I get a projector I would have a drop down screen that would cover the TV 
at show time.

Thoughts.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

TVs have the advantage that they're much brighter than projectors and can be watched during the day with the curtains open. If your wallet and the wall can support it, a large flat-panel would seem to be appropriate.

A discussion of what _type_ of TV to get (plasma, LCD, LED backlight, etc) is left for another day


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

I love your a/v area. I assume this is your basement? I'd suggest Samsung's PN64E8000 or the E7000 or E6500. Other good choices are Panasonic's 65" ST50/GT50/VT50, but they won't be available till early May.

If the area is mostly used for TV watching and if you don't mind my suggesting, I strongly recommend painting the light blue wall flat black and the yellow walls flat paint that is a darker color. You image quality will improve significantly.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Robert Zohn said:


> I love your a/v area. I assume this is your basement? I'd suggest Samsung's PN64E8000 or the E7000 or E6500. Other good choices are Panasonic's 65" ST50/GT50/VT50, but they won't be available till early May.
> 
> If the area is mostly used for TV watching and if you don't mind my suggesting, I strongly recommend painting the light blue wall flat black and the yellow walls flat paint that is a darker color. You image quality will improve significantly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert. Yes it is in the basement. The TV wall is actually white. I never thought of the paint color affecting
the PQ for TV but its easy enough try. Now to try and explain it to the wife :


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

IMO, a totally black wall can cause display blacks to look less black. Better to use a dark neutral gray or other neutral color, and add bias lighting d the display to make the display's blacks look blacker.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Flat black paint has more than enough reflective light to be the best background. That being said I love a dark gray, something like what Kodak made the photographic standard of, 18% reflectiveness, "which is a dark gray". Great look for a flat panel display, very pleasing to view and nicely improves the overall image quality.

I have very mixed feelings about bias lighting. I've used bias lighting on my 60" Kuro, PRO-141FD and my first hand impressions are that you easily see the darker black level, but and maybe I'm brainwashed but I see more crushing. My theory on this is based on how the bias lighting makes the black blacker and that is simply by closing down your eye's iris, hence clipping or may I say reducing the dynamic full range of IRE that our eyes are capable of seeing. 

All good ideas and we're certainly agreeing on all of these esoteric tips that an enthusiast might do in their a/v set-ups.

Enjoy our great hobby to recreate audio and video in it's original, real life quality!

-Robert


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Cost wise I my be limited to a 60" Plasma TV. My other choice is the 70" sharp led but that's still
more than I want to spend. My time frame to buy isn't till the end of the year so I have time.

I guess the next big question is Plasma or LED. My budget is $1,500 to 2K tops. The TV wall
is 66" wide and I woild like to fill all of it if possible.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Be on the look-out for Panasonic's 60" or 65" ST50 or Samsung's 60" or 64" E6500/E7000/E8000 series TV for he best bang for your buck possible.

-Robert


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Robert Zohn said:


> Be on the look-out for Panasonic's 60" or 65" ST50 or Samsung's 60" or 64" E6500/E7000/E8000 series TV for he best bang for your buck possible.
> 
> -Robert


Do you suggest Plasma or LED?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

greglett said:


> Do you suggest Plasma or LED?


Never mind. I just checked these out and they are all plasma.
What's the difference between the D8000 and the E8000 samsungs?


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

For front projection, you'd want a black wall behind the screen to minimize all light reflection other than what is on the screen. For flat panel digital displays this is less than ideal, and I'll attempt to explain why.

Remember how the Kuro reviews always stated that the Kuro's mll was so low that blacks seemed to blend into the display's black bezel? This was a layman's way of judging how low the displays' mll was.

Robert, you have the flagship displays hung next to each other on your showroom floor. When the displays are viewed individually, their black levels look pretty good, but when you directly compare them to the Kuros or the new Sharp Elite, you can see where the other displays's mll just doesn't achieve Kuro or Elite levels.

Have you noticed how the newer displays are using "gunmetal" colored frames rather than jet black? It's more modern, but also the displays blacks no longer have to compete with the absolute black bezel, and the displays blacks now seem to blend right into the bezel, creating the illusion of the mll being lower than it actually is. 

So one of the benefits of not using black directly behind or around the display, regardless of whether you plan to use bias lighting or not, is so the display's mll won't have to compete with absolute black. 

...just my two cents.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

What are your thoughts on the sharp 70 inch LED?


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

greglett said:


> What are your thoughts on the sharp 70 inch LED?


Which one? 

In general, I prefer plasma, especially if you're using it in the basement and don't have light issues, although this year's models seem to have less issues with rooms with a fairly good amount of light. The elite is arguably the best display available today, but also one of the most expensive.

_If it were me_...I would buy either a Panasonic 65" VT50, Samsung 64" E7000/8000, or Panasonic VT50.
I haven't seen this year's VT50 or E7000/8000, so this is based on early promises and last year's models. I have seen an ST50, and there are many glowing reviews out praising the picture it produces.

It's dependent on your fianancial situation, and how critical an eye you have. 

Whichever you chose, enjoy shopping and pick the one that looks best to you and is within your budget.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok. Thanks. I have shopped by price mostly.
There is only so much I can and will spend
On a TV.
I have untill years end so I wil see where
prices are in December.
The basement is actually pretty bright they
two windows to the left of te viewing area
and the lights are on when I'm down there.
Anyway I have some time to think about it.


----------

